# Nike Relaunches Kobe Bryant After Two Years of Prep Work



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

By STEPHANIE KANG, Staff Reporter of THE WALL STREET JOURNAL

November 11, 2005










Two years ago, explosive criminal allegations against basketball superstar Kobe Bryant derailed his career as a pitchman for a variety of products. But with Mr. Bryant's legal problems now behind him, one of the few big companies that stuck with him -- shoe giant Nike Inc. -- is preparing to capitalize on its low-key two-year effort to keep him marketable.

Mr. Bryant, the Los Angeles Lakers guard who was once one of the National Basketball Associaton's most popular stars, signed a four-year, $45 million endorsement deal with Nike in June 2003. The agreement called for the company to create a line of signature sneakers and apparel for Mr. Bryant, with the star receiving royalties.

But just weeks after the deal was signed, Mr. Bryant was accused of sexual assault in Colorado. His image disappeared from ads produced for McDonald's Corp., Russell Corp.'s Spalding ball division and Nutella, part of confectioner Ferrero U.S.A. Inc. Coca-Cola Co. stopped running ads in which Mr. Bryant pitched the company's Sprite soda, later signing Cleveland Cavalier and fellow Nike endorser LeBron James to star in spots for its "Obey Your Thirst" campaign.	

Now, two years later, the criminal case against Mr. Bryant has been dismissed and a related civil lawsuit has been settled. With a new NBA season in gear, Nike and Mr. Bryant are slowly relaunching the star's career as a product endorser.

more...
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB113167620949994439.html?mod=mm_hs_advertising


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Just do it.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

just do her


----------



## aNgelo5 (Oct 24, 2005)

Yup can wait to see his new shoe.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Good to hear. :clap: 

















Doesnt the logo kinda look like a snake ready to strike? IE Mamba? hmmmm


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

aNgelo5 said:


> Yup can wait to see his new shoe.


You don't have 2.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

the red is tightttt


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

aNgelo5 said:


> Yup can wait to see his new shoe.


he's wearing them here:


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Sean said:


> he's wearing them here:


 Those aren't his new shoes those are just his personalized 2k5's. His shoes are the ones that LakerMike posted.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Either way IMO those shoes are ugly


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

how much are those shoes?

i still got a kobe2 from adidas some what years ago

havent worn them cause they were so ugly maybe one day they'll be collectibles...


----------



## Toilets 4 Sale (Nov 2, 2005)

Redemption Baby!! Re-freakin Demption!!!!


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

CubanLaker said:


> Good to hear. :clap:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a cobra my friend.


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> Good to hear. :clap:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As Pinball said "That's a cobra my friend."

Here's the picture you wanted or at least it's one of a Black Mamba.










Sorry, couldn't find a smaller pic of a Black Mamba.


----------



## DavidBlunkett (Nov 1, 2005)

2 years to come up with moody sneakers like that???

i would`nt wear them if someone gave them too me for free


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

14 posts and no response from Dynasty Raider yet? What has the world come to?


----------



## Toss2Moss (Nov 7, 2003)

Detailed pic of the All-Star Kobe









Black-White Colorway









Retro Nights Colorway









Christmas Day Colorway








(Also in the NBA 2K6 video game)

Kobe clothing line (so far) All have his sig logo on them. More to be released this month. (November)


























































And here's a pic of Kobe's current Road 2K5 shoe, with snakeskin etching..


----------

